# Die Außenwirkung des Anglers



## Rotauge28 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Ich entdecke immer wieder Themen und Diskussionen zum Thema Angeln und Mode. Soll heißen, dass des öffteren über das Thema Bekleidung und Aktraktivität des Angelns und seine Wirkung nach außen gesprochen wird.

Eine nicht geringe Zahl an Anglern wünscht sich also, dass unser Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit einen noch größeren Zuspruch findet. Als Beispiel dient immer wieder das Street Fishing.

Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass es mir jetzt schon viel zu viel Chaoten und Modeangler ohne jegliches Naturverständnis gibt.
Davon ganz abgesehn halte ich "Street Fishing" für ein negativ Beispiel  par *excellence.*
Für mich das genaue Gegenteil zu Natur und biologischer Vielfalt. 

Also ohne jetzt eine Diskussion loszutreten, ob und wo es noch ein natürliches Gewässer gibt, möchte ich einfach nur eure Meinung zu dem Thema "Mehr [modische] Angler" hören und warum es jemanden daran gelegen ist, möglichst viele Menschen für unser Hobby zu begeistern?

Danke


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ganz ehrlich? Mir ist das echt lattenzack wie jemand angezogen ist. Es gibt z.b. mittlerweile einige stylisch karierte Watjacken, die etwas modischen Pep in die Sache bringen sollen, wem es gefällt, der soll es halt tragen. Als sehr unangenehm empfinde ich die Flecktarnfarben tragenden Angler, die man auf den Norwegenfähren teilweise trifft.

Zmal ich einen Zusammenhang zwischen Tarnbekleidung und Naturliebe nicht so richtig entdecken kann.


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Mehr Angler *könnte* Lobby 'pro Angeln' bedeuten und die Interessenvertretung der Angler insgesamt verbessern.

Mehr modische Angler *könnte* bedeuten, dass sich auch mehr Anglerinnen für unser Hobby interessieren was mir rein optisch lieber wäre als alte Herren in Flecktarn und Springerstiefeln.

Streetfishing... hm, ich finde solche Ranges, wenn man sich die Ziel-Applikation anschaut, schon ok, passt doch zum urbanen Umfeld in dem das Marketing der Anbieter Streetfishing sieht, oder? 

Mehr Angler *könnte* bedeuten, dass Deutschland für die Industrie interessanter wird und wir die Auswahl und Preise wie z.B. bei Basspro in USA bekommen.

Leider würde das alles in jedem Fall bedeuten, dass es enger wird an unseren Gewässern, was ja nun auch keiner will.


----------



## Rotauge28 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Das mit dem enger werden an unseren Gewässer hatte ich eher im Auge.

Mit zunehmender Menschenmenge bzw. mehr Modeerscheinungen vermute ich auch weitere Umweltbelastungen ect.

Und wohin der industrielle Boom führen kann, haben glaube ich die letzten 50 Jahre deutlich gemacht. Ich sehe das bei weitem nicht so einseitig, als dass ich nur darauf aus bin noch mehr Angebote und noch mehr günstige Preise abzustauben.

Desswegen wäre ich mit der Forderung nach noch mehr Anglern etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## lg angler (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

also ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, dass ich beim Angeln immer ganz normale Kleidung trage und versuche so unauffällig wie möglich auszusehen. Das hört sich jezt komisch an. Aber wenn irgendjemand an meiner Schule herausbekäme das ich angel, würden sich alle über mich lustig machen... ist leider so. Das kommt davon das die meisten Jugendlichen angeln für verrückt halten. Vorallem die Mädchen...
MVG, Luca


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Als sehr unangenehm empfinde ich die Flecktarnfarben tragenden Angler, die man auf den Norwegenfähren teilweise trifft.



Die trifft man auch im Unterholz..., aber was solls, wenn es nun mal deren Kleidung für's Grobe ist. Schlimmer noch ist Flecktarn ohne jegliche Not - wie man es in der Stadt so manches Mal daherflanieren sieht.


----------



## Janbr (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das mir urban street fishing im Gangsta Look lieber ist als angestaubte, vor Vereinsmeierei triefende Flecktarnkleidung.

Die Aussenwirkung hat halt meiner Meinung nach nicht nur (aber eben auch) mit der Kleidung zu tun. Das mag jetzt ein Vorurteil sein,( hat sich aber bei mir zu 99% bestaettigt):

Wenn ich an einen sog. Fischerstammtisch gerate, bei dem die Herren in der Kneipe ihre Tarnkleidung und Hut tragen, ist nicht nur die Kleidung, sondern auch die Gesinnung sehr hauefig eher braun- lastig.

Ich glaube die Aussenwirkung ist wohl bei grossen Teilen der Bevoelkerung durch Vorurteile gepraegt, denen wir allerdings zum grossen Teil auch nicht sinnvoll entgegentreten.

Eines der Vorurteile ist diese ewig gestrige Vereinsmeierei. Dieses spiessige eines Angler- Vereins- Stammtisches am Sonntag Nachmittag im Nebenraum der Kneipe an der Ecke. Und dazu passen halt dann auch wieder Opis Knobblebecher....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Paradize (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Was habt ihr alle gegen Tarnkleidung beim Angeln ? Ich habe von dem Vater meiner Freundin nen ganzen Anzug bekommen , ist alles aus der Englischen Armee. Wasserdichte Hose , 2 Westen , Jacke , Winterjacke. Das Zeug hält super Warm und wenns mal dreckig wird ists nicht so schlimm wie bei anderen Klamotten.

Also was habt ihr alle dagegen ? Ich bin jedenfalls froh das alles geschenkt bekomme zu haben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Die trifft man auch im Unterholz..., aber was solls, wenn es nun mal deren Kleidung für's Grobe ist. Schlimmer noch ist Flecktarn ohne jegliche Not - wie man es in der Stadt so manches Mal daherflanieren sieht.



He nix gegen die Flecktarnbuxen  die sind derbst robust und haben meine Beine schon so manches mal vor Dornen und anderen Sachen geschützt. Aber komplett Tarn ist dan doch daneben.


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

geschenkt würd ichs auch nehmen.

aber wenn ich angeln gehe, ziehe ich nicht in den krieg...

ich finde den camo-look einfach nur peinlich  aber jedem das seine, tut ja nicht jedem auge weh.


----------



## Brummel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Hallo Rotauge28,

im Großen Ganzen teile ich Deine Ansichten, ich kenne auch einige Schauspieler die angeln oder Angler die schauspielern, wie man will:q. Wenn ich manche "Angler" sehe die aussehen als würden sie in den Krieg ziehen (Tarnkleidung etc.) dann kommt mir schon das ...ähm grübeln|bigeyes.
Aber ich denke auch daß nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat am idyllischen Waldsee oder wildromantischen Fluß zu fischen.
Wenn die dann in Gummistiefeln (selbstv. in Camouflage) und mit ihrem gesamten Gerödel in die Straßenbahn steigen wirkt das bestimmt nicht sehr "anziehend". 
Mir ist es auch lieber wenn ich nicht am Gewässer erst eine Marke ziehen muß bevor ich zum Ufer vordringe.
Ich bin zufrieden daß ich in einer Gegend wohne wo sich dieses Problem noch nicht so stellt.
Ansonsten ist mir nat. jeder Jung-und Neuangler willkommen und was die so anziehen juckt mich nen feuchten Flaum.
Und was die Umweltbelastung angeht, naja, da sind es nicht immer nur die Jungen die daneben sind#c.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## aalorge (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Wen ich zur Pirsch aufbreche sind meine Arbeitssachen immer noch das beste.Wen ich mal schnell einkaufen muss,sind meine Arbeitssachen an.
Wen ich ins Bett gehe sind meine Arbeitssachen aus.
Lieber in Latzhose einige Aale gezogen als im Anzug eine Plötze am Haken.
   Gruss Aalorge


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



chivas schrieb:


> geschenkt würd ichs auch nehmen.
> 
> aber wenn ich angeln gehe, ziehe ich nicht in den krieg...
> 
> ich finde den camo-look einfach nur peinlich  aber jedem das seine, tut ja nicht jedem auge weh.



Was heißt geschenkt? Meine habe ich aus US Army Beständen quasi für nix gekriegt, mein Nachbar hat einige rüberwachsen lassen (ist GI) weil sie atm auf digitaltarn umstellen und meine BW Buxe im eimer war.


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

das ist jetzt aber wieder recht unfair. wieso soll ich z.b. meinen anzug ausziehen?
du darfst deine arbeitsklamotten anlassen und ich nicht?

naja, mal davon abgesehen, dass das fast so *ähm* komisch aussieht wie flecktarn, das ist diskriminierend


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Sorry aber was habt Ihr den gegen Tarn? Selbst die Modedesigner haben Tarnkleidung im Sortiment 

Ok in meinem Arbeitsklamotten (Sakko und Kravatte) würde ich aber ungern am Ufer sein, ist mir dan nicht peinlich aber sehr unentspannt


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Selbst die Modedesigner haben Tarnkleidung im Sortiment



Das ist ja das Schlimme...


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sorry aber was habt Ihr den gegen Tarn?



Nix, aber Tarn ist nicht gleich Tarn  

Ich habe leider schon des öfteren 'Angler' in Flecktarnkombis mit Springerstiefeln und wie stilecht, Koppel + BW Kampfmesser sehen müssen und das finde ich geht gar nicht und trägt dazu bei dass Angler des öfteren belächelt werden.

Die würde ich wie weiter oben erwähnt gerne gegen junge, dynamische Anglerinnen eintauschen. Eintauschen um beim Thema zu bleiben weil das den Befischungsdruck nicht ändern würde.


----------



## Bobster (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Außenwirkung |uhoh: 
Als wandernder Spinnangler halte ich es persönlich für erstrebenswert sich der Uferlandschaft so weit wie möglich 
mit seiner Kleidung anzupassen.
Das ging früher und geht auch heute mit gedeckten Farben
und braucht nicht unbedingt "Flecktarn" zu sein.

Also ich möchte eher keine Außenwirkung durch meine
Kleidung erzeugen.

Die Außenwirkung des Anglers ergibt sich m.M. eher aus seinen "Hinterlassenschaften" .
Vermüllung des Angelplatzes, etc., das hat für mich eher etwas mit
Außenwirkung zu tun....


----------



## sundown (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

"Außenwirkung" ist ein wesentlicher Punkt für alle sozialen Lebewesen. Sich über diese Gedanken zu machen und sie bewusst gestalten ist daher nicht ungewöhnlich, sondern grundlegend für ein Zusammenleben. Ohne eine positive Außenwirkung wird eine Gruppe als negativ oder sogar gefährlich bewertet. Was dann die Folge ist, kann man sich denken: Es kommt zu Nichtakzeptanz und schließlich auch zu Anfeindungen. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die jüngste Kampagne der PETA.

Demnach macht es durchaus Sinn, sich um eine positive Außenwirkung zu bemühen. Es geht nicht darum, sich zu verstellen. Vielmehr sollte klar werden, dass man als Angler naturverbunden ist und sich stets um ein intaktes Ökosystem bemüht. Und das kann man nach außen sehr gut repräsentieren. Fischbesatz, Säuberungsaktionen oder die Stellungnahme zu der Kormoranproblematik sind da nur einige Phänomene, die ich als Beispiele dafür nennen würde.

Dass die Zahl der Angler über die Zeit hin schwankt und dass auch "Modetrends" unsere Passion attraktiver machen, finde ich nicht problematisch. Das ist in allen Bereichen so und pendelt sich meist auf einem Mittelwert ein.

Die Gefahr besteht daher wohl kaum darin, dass plötzlich alle Gewässer übervölkert sind. Die Gefahr ist, dass der Nachwuchs ausbleibt und keiner mehr die Interessen der Anglerschaft vertritt. Niemand, der sich um den Erhalt von Arten oder die natürlichen Flussverläufe sorgt und sich dafür einsetzt.

Street Fishing ist einfach eine neue Bewegung. Eine Anpassung an eine neue Zeit, in die der traditionelle Angler vielleicht nicht mehr passt. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist für mich schwer zu bewerten. Weder die junge noch die ältere Generation ist per se schlecht.


----------



## Bobster (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Das sich die Außenwirkung oder besser gesagt die
Außendarstellung des Anglers nicht nur über seine Kleidung 
definiert ist hier wohl jedem klar.

Psychologisch wichtig ist jedoch, wie immer :q,
der erste Eindruck und der ist doch des öfteren
sehr irritierend.


----------



## Rosi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Also ohne jetzt eine Diskussion loszutreten, ob und wo es noch ein natürliches Gewässer gibt, möchte ich einfach nur eure Meinung zu dem Thema "Mehr [modische] Angler" hören und warum es jemanden daran gelegen ist, möglichst viele Menschen für unser Hobby zu begeistern?



Moin, wie kommst du darauf, daß ein nach neustem Schrei gekleideter Angler andere Leute für sein Hobby interessieren möchte? Vielleicht fühlt er sich nur wohler wenn auch Omi sofort begreift, daß er Fische tötet? Vielleicht hat er noch andere Verabredungen? Wer weiß.
Ein Hemd mit: "Nein ich beiße nicht" erregt unter Nichtanglern sicher mehr Aufmerksamkeit als eine Weste von sonstwem. Das Logo kann Omi garnicht einschätzen.

Wer auf sein Hobby aufmerksam machen möchte, der erklärt es. Ist doch egal in welchem Aufzug, Hauptsache man wird nicht naß, friert nicht und muß nicht dauernd waschen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich habe ja sehr bewusst "auf Norwegenfähren" geschrieben. Wenn jemand in einem funktionalen Zusammenhang funktionale Kleidung trägt, dann finde ich es total ok, aber wenn jemand seine Zusammengehörigkeit zur angelnden Zunft dadurch dokumentieren möchte, dass er lattenbreit im Armylook seinen Schmerbauch zur Schau zeigt, dann ist es mir schon peinlich, dass man mich auf Grund meiner Nationalität mit solchen Personen in einen Gesinnungstopf werfen könnte.

Man kann in solchen Situationen leicht den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die Leute für 14 Tage Norge eben nur diese eine Bekleidungskombination mit haben und dann fürchtet man die Rückfahrt.

Naja, soll doch jeder anziehen was er will, wenn es in den Zusammenhang passt.


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

ich fände Anzug angemessen, ist nur leider etwas unpraktisch auf den steinpackungen...


ja, und 'Street Fishing', 
die innovation des 'urban spirits'...
städter gehen schon immer im city-bereich.

da wärmen sich die trendsetter ganz schön die rute.


und: tarn-, kampfanzüge gehen überhaupt nicht. sollen die sich doch 'nen blaumann mit aufgemalten schuppen antun




Bobster schrieb:


> ...Die Außenwirkung des Anglers ergibt sich m.M. eher aus seinen  "Hinterlassenschaften" .Vermüllung des Angelplatzes, etc., das hat für mich eher etwas mit
> Außenwirkung zu tun....



und aus seinem verhalten spazier- und sonstigen wiedergängern gegenüber. das nonverbal mitgeteilte 'hau bloß ab' und nicht erwiderte grüße wirken über jahre - negativ.


----------



## Basti1980 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Wenns denn unauffällige und derbe Kleidung sein soll, kann man ja ´ne einfache grüne BW-Hose tragen oder?

Ich mein muss ja jeder selber wissen, aber ich finde Camouflage einfach nur prollig.

Seht euch doch mal Jäger an, die sollten sich ja noch eher tarnen als ein Angler... aber die laufen ja auch nicht rum wie Rambo! (jedenfalls nicht die Deutschen)


----------



## Rosi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Jose schrieb:


> ich fände Anzug angemessen, ist nur leider etwas unpraktisch auf den steinpackungen...



Du wirst es nicht glauben, es gibt solche Verrückten. Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle im Anzug, einschl Krawatte, darüber ein dicker Wollmantel. Nur die Schuhe haben ihn verraten und er mußte aufpassen wo er seine Finger abwischt. :q

Geht natürlich nur, wenn im Büro ein Kühlschrank steht.


----------



## Brummel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Naja Basti, nicht die Kleidung ist "prollig", im Gegenteil, die ist sogar sehr praktisch. Robust, angenehm zu tragen usw., alles schick:q. Das Problem steckt meistens in der "Uniform", dadrin scheinen manche um wenigstens 50cm größer zu werden und mind. 30 breiter|supergri.


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rosi schrieb:


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, es gibt solche Verrückten. Spinnfischen auf Meerforelle im Anzug, einschl Krawatte, darüber ein dicker Wollmantel. Nur die Schuhe haben ihn verraten und er mußte aufpassen wo er seine Finger abwischt. :q
> 
> Geht natürlich nur, wenn im Büro ein Kühlschrank steht.



sicher kein engländer?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Die Verpackung ist mir schietegal. Auf den Inhalt kommt es an. 
Ich hab noch nie Menschen nach Ihrer Kleidung beurteilt und werd das auch zukünftig nicht machen.
Angepasstheit in Sachen Kleidung, die ich selbst lange notgedrungen teilen musst, ist mir zuwieder. 
Mir ist noch keiner begegnet, der mit Krawatte intelligenter war als ohne. Und ich kenne auch keinen, der wegen BW-Klamotten zum Amokläufer wird.

Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Micha383 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Nuja wie viele schon sagen
Form Follows Function

Klar ist das im ersten moment vll n leich komischer Anblick wenn leute in Tarn rumlaufen.

Aber ich kann es verstehen, ich persönlich mag Camouflage was mehrere Gründe hat, zum einen das die Farben nicht so grell sind (man wird ja so schon genug mit gerellen farben bombadiert) zum anderen wenn man sich in der Natur befindet gibt es eben den schönen effekt das man optisch in der Natur "aufgeht".

Zu den Springerstiefeln. Diese sind einfach schön robust und bieten halt und BW Klamotten sind normal recht robust und funktional von daher kann ich das durchaus verstehen.


----------



## TioZ (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Das mit den Klamotten seh ich auch eher entspannt. 

Im Winter auf dem Bodden ists der absolut hässliche Floatinganzug,  im Sommer halt ne kurze Buchse und Schlappen. Und wenn ich mal irgendwo vorbei komme wo es vielversprechend aussieht kram ich die Stiefel aus dem Kofferraum, steck die Jeans rein, krempel mir die Hemdärmel hoch und stapf so über die Wiese.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Case (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hauptsache man wird nicht naß, friert nicht und muß nicht dauernd waschen.



Genau so ist das.

Trage auch Militärklamotten. Einfach weil die robust, praktisch und pflegeleicht sind. Wie ich da nach außen wirke, ist mir sehr egal. Und das nicht nur beim Angeln.


Case


----------



## Meister (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir ist noch keiner begegnet, der mit Krawatte intelligenter war als ohne. Und ich kenne auch keinen, der wegen BW-Klamotten zum Amokläufer wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Getreu der StudiVZ Gruppe der ich angehöre: "Wenn ich angeln fahre, denken die Nachbarn ich zieh in den Krieg."

Trage schon immer BW Klamotten, meistens aber nur die Hosen. Die Jacken haben halt keine Taschen für die Hände, das ist unpraktisch. Hatte früher diese oliven Sachen, waren aber irgendwann abgeranzt und hab dann die als kurze Hose umgeschnipselt. Seitdem trage ich eigentlich immer eine BW Flecktarnhose. Hab die seit....seit.....unzählichen Jahren. Jetzt habe ich die mal über einem Bundeswehrkollegen beim Wäschetausch "erneuern" lassen, die Oberschenkelpartie war etwas ausgeblasst. 

Ansonsten sind die Dinger doch super. Bekommt man relativ günstig (3,99 Euro bei 321), gutes, robustes Material und Taschen an den Beinen. Ist halt ein typische Angler/Jäger Look, grüne, brauen, schwarze Töne. Sehe da kein Problem drin. 

Habe auch mittlerweile noch einen Tropentarnanzug und einen Woodland Anzug, allerdings mit einer Windbreaker Jacke, wenn es denn mal vom Wetter her ungemütlich werden sollte.

Habe noch nie jemand getroffen der BW Klamotten zum angeln unpassend findet, eher im Gegenteil. Lediglich hier im Forum wird man wieder mit Problemen konfrontiert, die ich vorher als solche noch nicht kannte.


----------



## KHof (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Moin!

Gut.
BW Klamotten sind billig und funktionell.
Angler sind aber keine Soldaten. Es kann uns keinesfalls gleichgültig sein wie wir auf Passanten wirken, einer davon ist mit Sicherheit der, der über die Vergabe von Fischereirechten entscheidet (zB.)

Wir als Angler sorgen selbst für unser Bild in der Öffendlichkeit und zwar durch Verhalten, Müllvermeidung und Auftreten. Springerstiefel sorgen heute nicht mehr für positives Image.

Übrigens gibt es durchaus Klamotten zwischen Anzug und Gammelkram. 

Klaus


----------



## Rotauge28 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Mir ging es auch weniger um eine Diskussion, um die Sinnhaftigkeit von Klamotten !!! 
Mir war mehr daran gelegen von euch zu erfahren, ob mehr Angler, welche durch einen Modetrend zum Angeln gelangen, im Interesse aller Petrijünger sein kann?

Wie steht es denn generell um die Zahl an Anglern in Deutschland. Gibt es da genauere Zahlen oder eine Tendenz? Eher zunehmend oder abnehmend?


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Zahlen kann ich nicht nennen, habe aber den Eindruck dass Angeln immer mehr Liebhaber findet.

Und das wäre richtig gut.

Natürlich kann das in Ballungsgebieten und Gewässerarmen Gegenden auch schon mal zu Problemen führen. Generell aber hat Deutschland mehr als genug Gewässer für noch viel mehr Angler. Mehr Angler bedeuten eine größere Lobby, mehr Einfluss, mehr Einnahmen, mehr Investitionsmöglichkeiten in Gewässer. Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt Besatz. Es bedeutet auch mehr Arbeitsplätze, sicherere Bedingungen für alle die direkt oder indirekt, ganz oder teilweise vom Angeln leben. Es bedeutet für mehr Menschen, insbesondere Kinder und jugendliche, den direkten Zugang zur Natur. Die Möglichkeit dort zu lernen und Verständniss zu entwickeln. 

Aus Futterneid die Zunahme der Anglerschaft abzulehnen halte ich für unbegründet und kurzsichtig. 

Hingegen halte ich dieses Streetfishing für einen Modegag, mag er sich durchsetzen oder nicht. 

Die Wahl der Kleidung dürfte für die nichtangelnde Bevölkerung eher einen marginalen Effekt haben. Denn zumeist findet das Angeln eben nicht grade an vielbesuchten Stellen statt, sondern, so der Angler die Wahl hat, doch eher in abgelegenen Gebieten.


----------



## Gemini (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Sundown hat doch eigentlich einen schönen Beitrag geschrieben. Und was man so hört haben doch tatsächlich einige Vereine Probleme, Jungangler im Verein zu aktivieren.

Auf der einen Seite steht die Angst vor Veränderung, Erneuerung, für manche merkwürdigen Mode-Trends und der Befürchtung überlaufene Gewässer zu haben, aber was ist die Alternative? 

So richtig interessant scheinen mir manche Vereine für die Jugend nicht zu sein, wobei ich auch positive Beispiele kenne wo viel mit und für die Jugend gemacht wird und dementsprechend auch die Beteiligung ebendieser am Vereinsleben und der Gewässerpflege ist.


----------



## Bobster (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Der Begriff "Modetrend" ist aber heutzutage nicht mehr nur 
über die Klamottenfrage definierbar !

In einer U-Bahn mit kompletter "Fliegenfischer-Ausrüstung"
"schwarz" zu fahren, ist sicherlich "En Vogue" :q

Wer durch "Modetrends", wie auch immer definiert zum angeln gelangt, hat n.m.M. wenig Überlebenschancen.

Hier sind Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen, etc. gefragt um eine solide Basis zu bilden.

Ein Nachbar erbte vor Jahren eine gehörige Summe.
'kaufte sich eine sauteure Angelausrüstung, angelte damit
erfolglos 10-20 mal und spielt jetzt Tennis.
Die Ausrüstung habe ich für nen Appel und nen Ei
günstig an Land gezogen 

Soviel zu Modetrends


----------



## firemirl (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Mir ist das echt lattenzack wie jemand angezogen ist. Es gibt z.b. mittlerweile einige stylisch karierte Watjacken, die etwas modischen Pep in die Sache bringen sollen, wem es gefällt, der soll es halt tragen. Als sehr unangenehm empfinde ich die Flecktarnfarben tragenden Angler, die man auf den Norwegenfähren teilweise trifft.
> 
> Zmal ich einen Zusammenhang zwischen Tarnbekleidung und Naturliebe nicht so richtig entdecken kann.




Wie es einige schon geschrieben haben sind viele Bekleidungsstücke aus den Beständen div. Armeen einfach super praktisch und robust.
Und ja, auch ich nutze diese. So bin ich auch teilweise komplett mit Flecktarn bekleidet, wenn ich z.B. beim Nachtangeln einen Panzerkombi trage.
Oder auf See trage ich den kompletten Nässeschutz der BW.
Deshalb will ich mich hier gegen die von einigen angedeutete ''Braune Gesinnung'' verwehren.
Da könnte ich ja auch jemanden der hauptsächlich schwarz trägt in die Steine schmeißende linke Ecke drücken.

Mal drüber nachdenken bevor hier so'n Schwachsinn gepostet wird. 

Mode und angeln? Und worüber soll ich mir nun noch Gedanken machen?
Ob die Schnurfarbe auch zur Lackierung der Pose paßt?#c


----------



## Rotauge28 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Erst mal danke für all die Antworten.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann stehen die meisten Angler dem Thema positiv gegenüber. Sprich, mehr Angler hätten eher einen positiven Effekt auf unser Hobby.


----------



## Gemini (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



firemirl schrieb:


> Ob die Schnurfarbe auch zur Lackierung der Pose paßt?#c



Natürlich!!! Schnurfarbe primär passend zu Zierwicklungen, Rollenhalter und Winding Checks. 

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, ja, auch zur Pose, wobei dort dann die dominante Farbe für den absoluten Match ausschlaggebend ist. Im Zweifelsfall Pose neu grundieren (Blankfarbe!!!) und mit der Akzentfarbe Highlights einarbeiten.


Zum Thema: Es wirkt auf unbeteiligte Passanten schon befremdlich wenn ein Angler in Kampf-Montur am helllichten Tag am Wasser angetroffen wird. Und es gibt halt nicht nur Gewässer, wo man für sich ist. Panzermontur oder einteilige Kombi in Oliv beim Nachtangeln in der Walachei finde ich absolut ok. 

Und natürlich hat fast jeder Angler irgendwelche Tarnklamotten. Nur ist man sich wohl nicht so ganz über die Aussendarstellung im Klaren. Muss man ja auch nicht, jeder für sich sieht ja einen Grund warum diese Bekleidung Sinn macht. Man darf dabei aber nicht unterschätzen wie das auf Aussenstehende wirken kann. 

Mich haben schon Leute beim Landen eines 70cm kleinen Hechts gefragt seit wann es so grosse Fische in deutschen Gewässern gibt, für einen Angler eine extrem dämliche Frage, zeigt mir aber, wie wenig manche über unser Hobby und somit auch uns Angler überhaupt wissen. 

Dann lesen diese Leute noch eine Top-Meldung im SPON von gestern http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,696995,00.html und sagen: Guck mal, 'so welche' hab ich gestern an unserem See auch gesehen (mal ganz überspitzt ausgedrückt)


----------



## LachsW (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

@firemirla könnte ich ja auch jemanden der hauptsächlich schwarz trägt in die Steine schmeißende linke Ecke drücken.



...und das bei deiner Signatur:q:q:q

was für eine sinnlose Diskussion in dem fred...


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Gemini schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Es wirkt auf unbeteiligte Passanten schon befremdlich wenn ein Angler in Kampf-Montur am helllichten Tag am Wasser angetroffen wird.


Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig was du da schreibst. Angler tragen schon immer BW-Klamotten und deshalb wirkt das doch auf Passanten nicht befremdlich. Weiß gar nicht wie man sich so einen Blödsinn ausdenken kann. #d

Wenn ich als Manager einer Industriefirma im Flecktarnanzug ankomme, passt das nicht ganz. Ebenso wenn der Angler im Hugo Boss Anzug am Wasser sitzt. Dann schauen Passanten eher befremdlich.


----------



## aalrudi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Solange ich nicht zu viele "Pink" tragende Weibliche Angler an Fluss und See entdecke ist mir relativ egal was, wer, wie trägt.
Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack, und das ist auch Gut so.
Nee aber im Ernst, als Angler sollte man schon "relativ" unauffällig am Wasser erscheinen,allein schon wegen der Scheuchwirkung ob dann Tarnfleck, Oliv oder Schwarz getragen wird finde ich total nebensächlich.


----------



## aalrudi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

zum weiteren Thema, zwecks "Ausbau der Pertri Jünger".
Fakt ist, dass dieses Hobby ohne ständigen Zuwachs irgendwann aussterben würde, also liegt es an jedem selbst ein bisschen es weiter zu verbreiten. 
Ich denke nicht, das durch flippigerer Klammotten mehr Frauen und jugendliche auf´s Angeln gebracht werden. 
Das passiert auf ganz natürliche Weise, wie schon seit zig Generationen. 
Vom Opa, zum Vater, zum Sohn, zum Enkel, (natürlich auch von der Weiblichen Gattung, es sei mir verziehen) ;-)


----------



## Gemini (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht ganz richtig was du da schreibst. Angler tragen schon immer BW-Klamotten und deshalb wirkt das doch auf Passanten nicht befremdlich.



Ich trage selbst sehr gerne Klamotten in Camouflage-Optik. Und natürlich tragen Angler schon immer sowas. Ich weiss das, du weisst das. Mir ging es lediglich darum, herauszustellen, wie das auf 'Unbeteiligte' wirken kann.

Als Beispiel: Ich habe als Mit-Zwanziger ein paar Jahre nicht geangelt und bin manchmal im Sommer mit einer grösseren Gruppe am Wochenende nach der Disse an den See gefahren zum Schwimmen und so... |rolleyes

Da blieben Begegnungen mit Anglern nicht aus, und die Meinung, das Bild der Gruppe (10-20 minus meiner eigenen) ist da für mich relevant bei dem, was ich versucht habe zu erklären, nämlich der Wirkung auf Aussenstehende...


----------



## Nanninga (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

So,n Unsinn gibt es bei uns in Ostfriesland noch nicht.#q

Hier geht jeder in alten und praktischen Plünnen zum Angeln, weil wir zum Angeln gehen und *nicht zu Heidi  Klump!!#6*

Das fehlt noch *"Nike-Fever"* am Angelgewässer!!!#d


Gruß
Nanni#h


----------



## TioZ (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich für meinen Teil versuche mich von den Vereinen fern zu halten. Ich mag nicht zu Arbeiteinsätzen gezwungen werden, nehm aber grundsätzlich jeglichen Müll mit welchen ich beim Angeln finde. Ich brauch kein jährliches An- und Abangeln, bzw. diverse Grillabende mit alten Herren. Ich lege keinen Wert auf Besatz, war aber trotz alledem im Frühjahr an 5 Tagen zum Einsatz beim "Fischsammeln". 

Dabei hat sich übrigens meine Haltung zu intensiv bewirtschafteten Vereinsgewässer bestätigt. Zu viel Fisch auf zu wenig Wasser. Die "naturbelassenen" Gewässer haben den strengen Winter deutlich besser weggesteckt... aber das nur am Rande.

Ich freu mich auch, wenn ich am Wasser gleichgesinnte Treffe und mit ihnen nen Plausch halten kann aber auf 100 Meter Uferstrecke / 20 Angler muss ich mir nicht antun.

Ob wir mehr oder weniger Angler brauchen.. pfff.. kann man so und so sehen. Vernünftigere Angler würde ich mir wüschen, dann können es auch gerne mehr werden. 
Wenn sich aber alle am Wasser so benehmen wie es momentan doch einige tun, nach dem Motto, ich hab ja nen Geländewagen - ich brauch keine 500 Meter laufen, Würmer direkt am Ufer buddeln.. und und und, wäre es für die Natur und auch für das Image der Angler besser, wenn es zu keinem "Angelboom" kommt.

Und noch was, 39 € kostet ne Jahreskarte für LAV-Gewässer in MV wenn man Vereinsmitglied ist, 155 € für Nichtmitglieder. 19 € die günstigste Mitgliedschaft hier auf der Ecke.. ich hoffe das der LAV mit den 100 € Mehreinnahmen was anständiges anstellt.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Rosi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Sprich, mehr Angler hätten eher einen positiven Effekt auf unser Hobby.


 
Moin, doch man kommt nicht über modische Klamotten zum Hobby Angeln. Eher durch das Quasseln über Angelstellen, Material oder Fänge.

Wenn ich an die Sauerei der vielen Heringsangler auf der Rügenbrücke denke, an die Not der Lotsen ihre großen Kähne unfallfrei zwischen den kleinen Angelbooten durchzusteuern, an die Hinterlassenschaften der Brandungsangler an unseren Stränden, dann sehe ich keinen positiven Effekt durch mehr Angler. 
Oder meinst du mehr in Vereinen organisierte Angler?


----------



## firemirl (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich halte es auch so wie TioZ. ''Meinen'' Verein brauche ich leider um an Karten zu kommen.
Ansonsten ist er mir so was von egal. Diese ganze Vereinsmeierei hier geht mir eh auf den Sack. Da sitzen ein paar selbstherliche und scheffeln die Kohle, tuen aber nichts für die Gewässer und die Mitglieder. 
Ist zwar Offtoppic aber unser Verein hat soviel Kohle, das wenn eine Umweltkatastrophe alle unsere Gewässer verseuchen würde der gesamte Bestand neu gekauft werden könnte. Aber vernünftig geplanter und gesteuerter Besatz? Fehlanzeige!

Ich plädiere für die Abschaffung der Angelvereine und übernahme der Funktion durch die jeweiligen Landesverbände und somit Streckenfreiheit Landesweit.


----------



## Rotauge28 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich meinte auch nicht, dass ein gleichmäßiger Zuwachs an Anglern störend ist, ganz im Gegenteil. Es ging um die Frage, was passiert wenn Angeln wirklich ein medienwirksamer Trend werden würde. 

Mit all seinen negativen Seiten.


----------



## Gemini (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Es ging um die Frage, was passiert wenn Angeln wirklich ein medienwirksamer Trend werden würde.



Medienwirksame Trends kommen und gehen, sieht aus wie eine Sinuskurve, schiesst schnell hoch, extrem begrenzte Halbwertzeit und geht deshalb auch schnell wieder vorbei, manchmal hat es positive Einflüsse, manchmal bleibt negatives hängen, auf jeden Fall ist es kein Stillstand und auch aus negativen Einflüssen können positive Schlüsse gezogen werden.

Es wäre glaube ich entscheidend wie sich die Verantwortlichen auf Verbands- und Vereinsebene diesen Trend zu nutze machen würden.


----------



## olaf70 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich glaube nicht, daß Angeln mal ein Trend wird. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut so.
Beim Angeln ist man schließlich der Witterung dirket ausgestzt (außer natürlich im "Carpdome"). Es ist hammerkalt oder brütend heiß. Oder es regnet. Oder schneit. Also nichts wo man schicke Klamotten tragen kann. 
Dann beißt tagelang nichts. GROTTENLANGWEILIG. Wenn ich früher als Jugendlicher mal eine Freundin loswerden wollte habe ich sie einfach ein paarmal mit zum Angeln genommen.
Dann beißt mal ein Fisch,dann ist der schleimig und glitschig und hat vielleicht sogar noch Stacheln. Getötet und ausgenommen werden muß der auch noch.

Usw,usw...

Also ich denke auf absehbare Zeit werden wir das Wasser noch für uns alleine haben.


----------



## sundown (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich empfinde die Abwertung von "Street Fishing" als Mode-Gag als dümmlich und unpassend. Wenn jemand in einer Großstadt wohnt und angeln möchte, passt er sich der Struktur an. Das fängt bei der Infrastruktur an: Es ist einfach stressfrei in die Straßenbahn zu steigen und in 5 Min ein gutes Angelgewässer IN der Stadt zu erreichen. Damit geht dann auch wenig Gepäck und folglich weniger Schlepperei einher. 

Ich verstehe nicht, was bis hierhin Mode-Gag sein soll? Bleibt schließlich nur noch die Bekleidung, wenn ich die Argumentation nachvollziehen will. Aber dann macht es keinen Sinn einerseits zu sagen "BW-Klamotten sind praktisch und man sollte sich nicht um die Äußerlichkeiten kümmern", andererseits aber die Kleidung der Großstädter zu kritisieren.


----------



## Parasol (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Hallo,



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> ..............................Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann stehen die meisten Angler dem Thema positiv gegenüber. Sprich, mehr Angler hätten eher einen positiven Effekt auf unser Hobby.



in dem letzten Satz fehlt meiner Meinung nach ein entscheidendes Wort. "...mehr *qualifizierte* Angler....." würde bedeuten, dass man mehr auf Qualität, denn auf Quantität setzt. Schaut Euch mal die Jägerschaft an. Die genießt eine deutlich höhere Zustimmung in der Öffentlichkeit. Kompedenz in Sachen Natuschutz und Unverzichtbarkeit sind nicht angezweifelt (ausser, von sog. Tierschützern und Besserwissern).
Das fängt mit Ausbildung und Prüfung an und reicht bis zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände und Traditionspflege.


----------



## Gemini (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Parasol schrieb:


> Kompedenz in Sachen Natuschutz und Unverzichtbarkeit sind nicht angezweifelt (ausser, von sog. Tierschützern und Besserwissern).
> Das fängt mit Ausbildung und Prüfung an und reicht bis zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände und Traditionspflege.



.......

Ist aber auch historisch bedingt noch mehr elitäres Hobby als Angeln. Es war früher ausschliesslich bestimmten 'Kreisen' gestattet, die Jagd auszuüben, das wurde weitervererbt, bestimmte Güter sind immer noch im Familienbesitz etc. pp.
Nicht unbedingt mit dem Angeln zu vergleichen wo viele Gewässer erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten entstanden sind.

Die Lobbyarbeit ist auf jeden Fall um einiges besser obwohl die Jagd in der breiten Öffentlichkeit keinen besonders guten Ruf hat. Warum nur |rolleyes???


----------



## Rotauge28 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich versteh garnicht das Problem mit Vereinen und den 3 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr. Lächerlich sich so pauschal darüber zu äußern.

Ich beangel den Raum Köln großflächig, und ich prophezeihe mal was passieren wird, wenn es keine Vereine mehr gibt und eine Mehrzahl an Anglern: 

Den Müll welchen ich durch Vereinsarbeit beseitige, wird liegen bleiben.
Kein Mensch wird sich mehr für irgendetwas verantwortlich fühlen. Weder Sauberkeit noch Pflege des Gewässers. Ich denke die menschliche Neigung, Verantwortungen abzugeben an "den Zuständigen", wird hier zum tragen kommen. Ganz zu schweigen von Grill und Campingexzessen.

Die Beispiele habe ich mir nicht aus den Fingern gezogen, sonder sie sind reele Erfahrungen.

Deshalb auch meine Skepsis was "Mode" und "Trends" anbelangt.


----------



## Michel81 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Die meisten alteingesessenen Vereine haben doch eher Angst vor vielen neuen Mitgliedern. Bei uns in der Gegend um Köln haben die meisten Vereine eh schon hohe Aufnahmegebühren, die würden dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr steigen. Und die Stellen am Rhein müsste man sich sicherlich mit noch mehr Anglern teilen.

Zu den Klamotten: Ich habe irgendwann festgestellt, dass ich häufig in oliv losziehe. Ich habe den Schrank nach robusten Sachen mit großen Taschen durchwühlt und bin dabei auf die Bundihose und den italienischen Parka gestoßen. Die Bundeswehrhose habe ich in meiner Zivizeit gekauft, für die Gartenarbeit. Hehe... Im übrigen: Manchmal wäre es nicht schlecht, in Flecktarn die Passanten zu verschrecken. Besonders nach dem ich zum dritten Mal in einer Stunde gefragt wurde, ob es hier überhaupt Fische gibt.

PS: was ist eigentlich Street Fishing?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



sundown schrieb:


> Ich empfinde die Abwertung von "Street Fishing" als Mode-Gag als dümmlich und unpassend.


 

Wieso? 
Ich betreibe schließlich auch kein "Village Fishing" oder "On The Outskirts Fishing". Aber diese dämliche Verenglischung der Sprache dient halt meist dazu, dem Inhalt der Botschaft mehr Bedeutung zumessen zu wollen, als ihm eigentlich inne wohnt. Praktisch jede banale Tätigkeit kann auf diese Weise künstlich aufgepuscht werden und bekommt diesen pseudoprofessionellen Anstrich.

Ein bayrischer Kurort, der etwas auf sich hält, kann dann eben auch mal das "geguidete Mushroom Searching" (frei nach Gerhard Polt) ins Eventprogramm mit aufnehmen, oder das "Wood Walking", oder das "hill running"...

Letztlich handelt es sich auch nur darum, im Wald spazieren zu gehen, oder eben zu angeln. Nur kann ein geschickter Marketing-Stratege den Kunstwörtern wesentlich mehr "Umfeld" verschaffen und Produkte gleich mitverhökern, die mit der eigentlichen Tätigkeit so gar nichts zu tun haben. Dem professionellen und ehrgeizigen "Mushroom-Searcher" kann ich wesentlich leichter plausibel machen, dass er auch noch eine "TX 40 Cotton Bag" benötigt, dem gemeinen Pilzssucher reicht meist auch schon eine Stofftasche...

Und genau deswegen ist "Streetfishing" albern, ganz einfach, weil es viel mehr vorgaukelt, als es beinhaltet.


----------



## Rotauge28 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da eröffnest du ein neues Thema (Prüfung und Ausbildung). Die wollen viele ebenfalls abgeschafft sehen.

Bei der Traditionspflege sind wir dann auch wieder im Verein


----------



## Rotauge28 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich betreibe schließlich auch kein "Village Fishing" oder "On The Outskirts Fishing". Aber diese dämliche Verenglischung der Sprache dient halt meist dazu, dem Inhalt der Botschaft mehr Bedeutung zumessen zu wollen, als ihm eigentlich inne wohnt. Praktisch jede banale Tätigkeit kann auf diese Weise künstlich aufgepuscht werden und bekommt diesen pseudoprofessionellen Anstrich.
> 
> Nur kann ein geschickter Marketing-Stratege den Kunstwörtern wesentlich mehr "Umfeld" verschaffen und Produkte gleich mitverhökern, die mit der eigentlichen Tätigkeit so gar nichts zu tun haben. Dem professionellen und ehrgeizigen "Mushroom-Searcher" kann ich wesentlich leichter plausibel machen, dass er auch noch eine "TX 40 Cotton Bag" benötigt, dem gemeinen Pilzssucher reicht meist auch schon eine Stofftasche...
> ...




Danke


----------



## aalrudi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Da eröffnest du ein neues Thema (Prüfung und Ausbildung). Die wollen viele ebenfalls abgeschafft sehen.
> 
> Bei der Traditionspflege sind wir dann auch wieder im Verein


 

Na dann Gut Nacht, wenn jeder möchtegern seine Angel ins Wasser hält. #d
Ein klein wenig IQ braucht man ja zum Glück für die Prüfung...........|supergri


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> Bei der Traditionspflege sind wir dann auch wieder im Verein


 
Mit dem unterschied beim Angeln wurde diese Tradition auf allen ebenen beschnitten,bei der Jagd nicht (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen Schonzeit änderungen Munitionsarten für bestimmte Stücke......).

Jagd wird Politisch anders angesehen wie Angeln und da fängt es schon an.

*Jäger*:meist nur der Mörder der arme tiere ohne vorwarnung abschießt,diese aber vorher bestimmen kann und nur schießt wenn er sich sicher ist,das dass Ansprechen so verläuft das nach dem Abkommen der Schuß tötlich ist und ohne unnötiges Leid und Klagen abläuft.

*Angler*er Tierquäler der fische am Seil durch Kampf ans Ufer zieht Verletzungen......... in kauf nimmt,nicht weiß was da beißt zurücksetzt aus Spaß angelt usw usw.

Wer auch immer Jagd mit Angeln vergleicht hat entweder null Ahnung von Jagd oder redet nur das nach was er irgendwo gehört hat. (damit meine ich jetzt nicht dich lieber Te) sondern die allgemeinheit. 

Und wie schon so oft erwähnt,jeder 3 te Politiker Bürgermeister Dr.Prof......... hat ein Jagdschein Revier geht 4 mal im Jahr auf Jagdreisen.......rest kann man sich wohl denken warum die Jagd die stärkere Lobby hat.

#h#h#h

Anfang der 90er haben halt nicht alle gepennt Hustenanfall kriege und raus bin


----------



## sundown (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wieso? [...]




Weil ich denke, dass die bisherigen Argumente falsch waren. Da wurde es als "Modetrend" kritisiert und die Kleidung als grundlegender Inhalt erachtet.

Was Du nun schreibst, ist ja richtig und auch eine vernünftige Begründung. Über die Verwendung von Anglizismen brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, die Problematik ist jedem bekannt. Und auch das, was das Marketing aus Bewegungen macht, weiß jeder erfahrene Mensch. Kann Dir darin also zustimmen.


Das hat aber letzlich nichts mit dieser Bewegung an sich zu tun. Diese pauschal als schlecht zu kritisieren, ist doch Unsinn. Die Leute machen das, was sie für richtig halten und daran finde ich nichts schlecht. Dass Unternehmen dann dort ansetzen und zielgruppengerechte Werbestrategien entwickeln bzw. ein Image schaffen, ist das Problem. Das ist aber in allen Lebensbereichen so.

Zu kritisieren wäre die Industrie, die einen sinnvollen Inhalt so forciert und wandelt, dass er ihr ökonomische Vorteile bringt.


Und um es noch zu sagen: Ich geh angeln, ohne irgendeiner Gruppe anzugehören. Die hier diskutierte Bewegung finde ich - soweit ich das beurteilen kann - einfach sympathischer als beispielsweise den klassischen Asi-Angler. Der Asi-Angler ist für mich nicht nur ein Klischee, sondern existiert sehr häufig. Eine genauere Definition lass' ich jetzt außen vor, es könnte sich jemand angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## danisus (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Zum Thema Klamotten: Jeder so wie er will. Ich habe auch FleckTarn, na und. Ich ziehe aber au ne Jeans oder sonst was an, es muss der Tätigkeit angepasst sein. Was bringt mir ne super robuste Hose wenn se daheim im Schrank hängt und ich mir die Haxn an den Brennesseln punktieren lasse, weil da ein Spaziergänger am See mit seinem Hund meint die robuste Hose schaut komisch aus.  Klar wenn ich in Augsburg am Kanal fischebrauch ich keine robuste Hose im Tarn Look da des sich dann au eher vom grau der Straße abheben würde und z.B. Brennesseln sind auf der Straße au recht selten.
Jeder so wie er will und meint.

Zur Prüfung nur soviel, eigentlich sollte vielleicht soger etwas mehr gefordert werden, damit eben nich jeder dahergelaufene den Schein machen kann. Wenn man mal schaut wer da so alles seine Rute ins Wasser hängt, da vergehts einem.

Jäger und Angeler sind nicht grundsätzlich verschieden. Die meißten werden das Hobby ausführen, weil Sie sich der Natur sehr verbunden fühlen. Es giebt in jedem Bereich schwarze Schafe.
Es ist auch klar, dass wenn es mehr Angler giebt, dass es wahrscheinlich auch mehr Ausreißer giebt. Grundsätzlich wäre da warscheinlich durch schwerere Prüfungen schon eine gewisse Auslese möglich. 
Der Jäger muss schon fast Studieren, dass er den schein bekommt. Von daher kann man davon ausgehen dass nich jeder Idi... das macht, um mal schnell nen Wildbraten zu schießen.

Gruß


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



sundown schrieb:


> Weil ich denke, dass die bisherigen Argumente falsch waren. Da wurde es als "Modetrend" kritisiert und die Kleidung als grundlegender Inhalt erachtet.
> 
> Was Du nun schreibst, ist ja richtig und auch eine vernünftige Begründung. Über die Verwendung von Anglizismen brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, die Problematik ist jedem bekannt. Und auch das, was das Marketing aus Bewegungen macht, weiß jeder erfahrene Mensch. Kann Dir darin also zustimmen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin ja in vielem bei dir. Aber muss man denn aus allem irgendeine Bewegung machen? "Bewegung", das ist ein Begriff, der sich für mich eher in politischen und gesellschaftlichen Gefilden ansiedeln lässt. Protestbewegungen zum Beispiel. Aber für was braucht das Angeln denn eine "Bewegung"? Auch da wird doch eine Wichtigkeit angenommen, die der Tatsache, dass es letztlich nur darum geht, ein paar Fischlis aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, nicht gerecht wird. Irgendwie ist mir das alles zu wichtig, zu verkrampft und auch zu überhöht. Warum gehen wir nicht einfach angeln, der eine wegen mir im Industriehafen und der andere am Wildbach?

So blöde Ettiketten brauchen wir doch gar nicht.


----------



## sundown (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in vielem bei dir. Aber muss man denn aus allem irgendeine Bewegung machen? "Bewegung", das ist ein Begriff, der sich für mich eher in politischen und gesellschaftlichen Gefilden ansiedeln lässt. Protestbewegungen zum Beispiel. Aber für was braucht das Angeln denn eine "Bewegung"? Auch da wird doch eine Wichtigkeit angenommen, die der Tatsache, dass es letztlich nur darum geht, ein paar Fischlis aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, nicht gerecht wird. Irgendwie ist mir das alles zu wichtig, zu verkrampft und auch zu überhöht. Warum gehen wir nicht einfach angeln, der eine wegen mir im Industriehafen und der andere am Wildbach?
> 
> So blöde Ettiketten brauchen wir doch gar nicht.




Ich merke, dass unsere Standpunkte nicht sehr weit voneinander entfernt sind. Ich will auch nur ans Wasser und dort meiner Passion nachgehen.

Der Ausdruck "Bewegung" ist problematisch. Ich habe ihn gewählt, da ich den Eindruck habe, dass viele junge Menschen das Angeln an ihre Bedürfnisse angepasst haben. Damit verbinde ich einerseits Äußerlichkeiten, andererseits geistige Änderungen.

Die Abkehr vom Alten ist Protest und somit die momentane Veränderung auch "Bewegung". Weg von untertäniger Vereinsmeierei, weg von der Uniformierung und weg vom Egoismus jeden gefangenen Fisch für sich zu beanspruchen. Es sind halt einige Ansätze, die ich durchaus befürworte.

Ich möchte natürlich nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass das nun eine vereinfachte Betrachtung ist. In der Realität kann man nicht pauschal in gute junge Angler und böse alte Angler unterteilen. So sind auch nicht alle traditionellen Denkweisen von Grund auf schlecht und die neuen gut.

Für den guten Menschenverstand gibt es letztendlich kein - Achtung Anglizismus - "Label". Und wie immer in der Gesellschaft bleibt am Schluss unabhängig von allen Gruppen nur eine Feststellung: Es gibt zu viele Idioten. Und so lange es die gibt, werden Saufgelage abgehalten, bleiben Müllberge am Wasser zurück, wird in Vorständen der Herrschaftsdrang ausgelebt, werden Gewässer ausgebeutet und unerwünschte Fischrassen durch den Wurf in die Hecke dezimiert.


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Viele Carp-Hunter und andere Ansitzangler lieben Flecktarn und dazu Schuhwerk, das uferschlammgeeignet ist. Spinnangler haben meist gängigeres Schuhwerk, weil sie längere Strecken auf unbefestigten Stolperpfaden  unterwegs sind . Fliegenfischer erkennt man meistens an der Wathose, der Fliegenweste, dem Cappy und der Polbrille. Norgefans und andere Bootsangler tragen Floater.

Ich halte alle Outfits für akzeptabel, wenn sie der Angelweise des jeweiligen Anglers und der Angelsituation entsprechen. 

Um das mal zu verdeutlichen, was ich meine: 'Ne Polbrille beim Ansitzangeln ist normalerweise nicht erforderlich. Sie kann aber von Vorteil sein, wenn man ausnahmsweise ein kurzes Nickerchen im Angelstuhl einlegen und gleichzeitig vermeiden will, dass die Angelfreunde das bemerken. 

Ich will damit nur sagen, man kann nix verallgemeinern! 

Die modisch bestgekleideten Angler sind übrigens die Vertragspartner und Teamangler der Angelgerätevertreiber und -hersteller. Diese Angler bekommen ihre hochwertigen Klamotten gestellt. Aber dass sie die nichtangelnde Öffentlichkeit beeinflussen, kann ich nicht glauben.

Vielmehr bin ich davon überzeugt, unser Verhalten am Wasser spielt die größte Rolle für die öffentliche Akzeptanz der Angler. Wie wir uns kleiden und welches Schuhwerk wir dabei tragen, ist eher nebensächlich.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## paul hucho (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Jungs,
ich versteh nicht wieso Ihr alle so auf das Thema abgeht.

Ich zieh Lederhose und n dem Wetter entsprechende Oberteile und Schuhe an, und geh fischen.

:vik:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

tja, jedem das seine. oft wenn ich nach der schule für 2 stündchen zum see fahre, hab ich gar keine lust mich umzuziehen und fahre so wie ich bin zum see..

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



			
				paul hucho schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zieh Lederhose und n dem Wetter entsprechende Oberteile und Schuhe an, und geh fischen.



Krachlederne, Trachtenjanker, Bommelschuh und Gamsbart am Hut? Und das als Schalker Jung????? Ist das nicht ein wenig ZU auffällig für Deine Gegend?!!? :q:q:q
Ich habe zwar auch eine Tarndreckhose (Regenüberzug aus BW-Shop), aber die ist meistens im Rucksack versteckt. Und wenn ich die anhabe, dann ist meistens eh keiner da!  Ansonsten Jeans (Baumwollhose), Jummistiefels oder Turnschuh...


----------



## donlotis (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich frage mich, warum nur in D Angler Tarnklamotten tragen. In allen unseren Nachbarländern ist dies völlig unüblich, da geht alles eher in Richtung sportlich und funktional...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Tatsache ist das Militärklamotten günstig und praktisch sind. 
Tatsache ist aber auch das sie auf viele Aussenstehende eine "unsympathische" Wirkung haben. Jetzt schreien hier wieder alle in dem Stil wie: "Ich kann anziehen was ich will das geht keinen was an oder die sollen mich danach beurteilen wie ich menschlich und charakterlich bin.
Nur diese Chance zum genaueren Kennenlernen und beurteilen wird man in Flecktarn und verschlammten Springerstiefeln eben meist nicht kriegen. Egal ist das nicht denn die Akzeptanz unseres Hobbys wird leider von unseren "Interessenvertretern" nicht gerade gefördert, weshalb wir das nur individuell verbessern können.
Wer dazu nicht bereit ist soll sich dann auch nicht beklagen wenn Peta u. Co. uns zu beschneiden versuchen. 
Persönlich ziehe ich hochwertige Kleidung aus dem Outdoor und Fliegenfischersortiment vor, denn ich fische das ganze Jahr mit der Spinnrute durch und will mich nicht mit unzureichenden Sachen rumärgern, die mir im Winter den Spass am Angeln verderben.


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich habe ja nichts gegen funktionelle BW-Kleidung. Obwohl ich das Zeug seit meiner aktiven Zeit beim größten deutschen Karnevalsverein nicht mehr angezogen habe. Aber als in einem irischen Pub mal 5 Gestalten bekleidet mit Panzerkombis mit deutschen Hoheitsabzeichen aufschlugen stellten sich bei mir doch etwas die Nackenhaare auf.  |gr:


----------



## Janbr (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Mahlzeit,

ich bezweifle nicht, das Vereine viele sinnvolle Dinge in Sachen Umweltschutz, Gewaesserpfelge und auch Jugendareit machen. Was mir in vilen Vereinen auf den Senkel geht ist diese (entschuldigung das ich das jetzt los werden muss) typisch deutsche Vereinsmeierei. Angleverein und Gewaesserpflege ist das eine, aber muss es auch die Weihnachtsfeier und das Sommerfest mit Anwesenheitspflicht sein? 

Wir (Deutschen) neigen m.E. wirklich dazu sofort, wenn sich mehr als zwei Leute zusammenfinden einen Verein oder ein Team mit eigenem Namen, Ausweis und Outfit zu gruenden (siehe Trooets wie: Suche Nme fuer unser Angelteam usw.). Was soll das? Angeln ist in der Natur der Sache keine Teamaetigkeit. Ich kann zwar in der Guppe angeln, brauche die Gruppe aber nich zur Ausuebung meiner Taetigkeit. Anders als beim Fussballspielen z.B.

Ich hab in meinem Leben das zweifelhafte Vergnuegen gehabt mehrere Angelvereine kennenzlernen. Bis auf eine Ausnahme kann ich darauf verzichten. Um es politisch korrekt aszudruecken scheint ein deutscher Angelverein nicht gerade das Sammelbecken der Bildungselite zu sein. Gegenueber den Gespraechthemen und Einstellungen an einem Fischerstammtisch am Sonntagnachmittag scheint der Parteitag der NPD ein Kaffekraenzchen.

Ich bezeichne mich ja jetzt nicht als aussenstehender, aber das ist die Aussenwirkung die deutsche Angelvereine bis jetzt auf mich gemacht haben. Wie soll es da einem Aussenstehnendem anders gehen?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## schadstoff (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Mode am Wasser ja ....aber das muss in meinem Fall Funktionabel und am allerwichtigsten Grün sein.
Von den ganzen Woodlandhippies halt ich rein gar nix.....aber so ein dezentes Moosgrün...... 


Schmach :l



Aber jeden seins


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

BW Klamotten, Kippe im Maul, Bierflasche in der Hand und Würstchen auf dem Einweggrill.
Das ist angeln! :k


----------



## Janbr (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

@Lahndoebel

Und exakt das ist der Eindruck den viele von uns deutschen Anglern haben. Wenn wir diese Aussenirkung erreihen wollten, haben ir es ziemlich gut gechafft.

Halt, eins fehlt noch, fuer jeden Furz muss man vorher einen schriftlichen Antrag beim Vereinsoberaufseher stellen und vorher die mehrere tausend Seiten dicke Vereinsregeln auswendig lernen.....

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



LachsW schrieb:


> @firemirla könnte ich ja auch jemanden der hauptsächlich schwarz trägt in die Steine schmeißende linke Ecke drücken.



verbitte ich mir!
ich geh schwarz, weil die grundeln trauer tragen!


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Janbr schrieb:


> @Lahndoebel
> 
> Und exakt das ist der Eindruck den viele von uns deutschen Anglern haben. Wenn wir diese Aussenirkung erreihen wollten, haben ir es ziemlich gut gechafft.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,

auch Vorurteile kann man pflegen. 

Deine Ansichten zur sogenannten typisch deutschen Vereinmeierei sind sicher nicht ganz unberechtigt, treffen aber nicht immer zu und sind sicher auch nicht nur typisch deutsch. Auch woanders findet man sowas. Typisch deutsch scheint mir eher unsere hohe Sensibilität für Vereinmeierei zu sein.

Und die angesprochene Reglementierungswut ist nicht nur eine Eigenschaft deutscher Vereine, sondern zum Beispiel in viel umfassenderem Rahmen ein Merkmal der europäischen Politik. Da laufen Kommissare rum, die uns verbindlich vorschreiben, wie wir zu "furzen" haben. Und die kommen nicht alle aus Deutschland.

Mir fällt auf, dass hier viel Kritik an Flecktarn- und BW-Kleidung hochkommt. Andererseits ist es eine Tatsache, dass ein Großteil aller deutschen Angler, die regelmäßig Ansitze durchführen, mit solcher Kleidung ausgestattet ist. Ein Grund ist sicher, das diese Kleidung im Angelfachhandel angeboten wird.

Mir ist das eigentlich schnurzpiepegal und ich sehe da auch  keine bestimmte politische Gesinnung hinter. Das wird aber anscheinend  vermutet bzw. es wird befürchtet, dass das für die nichtangelnden Öffentlichkeit so rüberkommt.

In unseren Nachbarländern sollte man als Angler selbstverständlich ein pseudomilitärisch anmutendes Outfit vermeiden, aber Camouflage ist mittlerweile ein Modetrend geworden und damit gesellschaftsfähig. Ob einem das gefällt oder nicht, ist Geschmackssache und damit nicht mehr diskutabel. Ich persönlich stehe auch nicht drauf, kann aber damit leben, wenn andere Angler sowas tragen. 

Wer beim Angeln alte Klamotten aufträgt, ist auch nicht automatisch ein Penner. Vielleicht fehlt ihm nur die Kohle für teure Outdoorkleidung. Oder er macht das aus Prinzip, was ich auch verstehen könnte.

Ich finde, etwas mehr Toleranz am Wasser in der Bekleidungsfrage stände  uns ganz gut zu Gesicht und wäre besser als diese kleinliche Furcht davor, in der  Öffentlichkeit falsch wahrgenommen zu werden.

Diejenigen, die gegen uns sind, werden uns sowieso bei jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit negativ  dargestellen, egal wie wir uns kleiden... Damit sollten wir viel selbstbewusster  umgehen.

Gruß, Werner #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ergänzend zu Pinn´s treffendem Beitrag möchte ich noch anfügen, dass die Außenwirkung einer Gruppe auf die Gesellschaft nicht zwingend von der Mehrheit dieser Gruppe ausgeht, sondern zumeist vom empfundenen " schlechten Beispiel ".

Das bildet die Vorurteile und diese wiederum die Meinung der Masse. 

Ergo, wenn Flecktarn schädlich für die Außenwirkung ist, dann ist´s vollkommen wurscht ob einige wenige sich so kleiden, oder die Mehrheit. Die subjektibe Wahrnehmung sorgt schon für das richtige ( resp. falsche ) Klischee.


----------



## Bobster (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



sundown schrieb:


> Für den guten Menschenverstand gibt es letztendlich kein - Achtung Anglizismus - "Label". Und wie immer in der Gesellschaft bleibt am Schluss unabhängig von allen Gruppen nur eine Feststellung: *Es gibt zu viele Idioten*. Und so lange es die gibt, werden Saufgelage abgehalten, bleiben Müllberge am Wasser zurück, wird in Vorständen der Herrschaftsdrang ausgelebt, werden Gewässer ausgebeutet und unerwünschte Fischrassen durch den Wurf in die Hecke dezimiert.


 
 |good:


----------



## Basti1980 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

...kann es ein, dass Das hier ein wenig aus dem Ruder läuft?

Geht mal eine Runde angeln... und entspannt euch!

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch allen... ob in Tarnanzug, Verein oder auch im Anzug mit Krawatte!


----------



## wusel345 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich trage seit Jahren eine Flecktarnhose zum Angeln und dazu, wenn es das Wetter erlaubt, ein grünes Poloshirt sowie normale Schuhe. Also nix BW oder in der Richtung. Die Hose hat den Vorteil, ich muss nicht so sehr aufpassen, dass sie mal etwas schmutziger wird und sie ist sehr widerstandsfähig. Auch zum Fotografieren, wenn ich in Wald und Feld herumrenne, habe ich diese Hose an. Wie oft habe ich mir in früheren Jahren Jeans an irgendwelchen Dornen zerrissen. Bei der Hose passiert das nicht so schnell und wenn doch, fahre ich in den nächsten BW-Laden und kaufe mir für 15€ eine "Neue". 

Und wer von den Passanten, die mir am Wasser oder im Wald begegnen nun meint, mich wegen meiner Kleidung in irgendeine Schublade stecken zu müssen; soll er es doch. Für mich ist Angeln nun mal ein Naturerlebnis und da ziehe ich halt "funktionale Kleidung" an. Spätestens in einem persönlichen Gespräch, zu dem ich immer bereit bin, revidieren sie eh ihre Meinung.

Wenn die Sachen sauber sind, kann man auch in so einem Outfit gepflegt aussehen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Ich finde die Diskussion etwas abgehoben. Beim Angeln sollte man funktionale Kleidung tragen, da gibt es sicher keine zwei Meinungen und BW oder Militaryklamotten sind häufig funktional auch da sollte die Meinungsvielfalt begrenzt sein. Dazu kommt das Mode sicherlich weitestgehend Geschmackssache ist und über Geschmack lässt sich nur schlecht streiten. Jemanden in eine rechte oder linke Ecke zu stellen, weil er eine bestimmte Kleidungsfarbe trägt, das ist schon sehr stark vereinfacht, so sehr das man todsicher passende Beispiele findet, unabhängig von der Farbe. Das ich, wenn ich grüne Gummistiefel, eine olive Hose und ein grünes T-Shirt trage, eine politische Message verbreite, das will mir nicht so recht in den Kopf.

Wenn man vor ein paar Jahren so in Hamburg unterwegs war, da konnte man häufig staunen. Gerade in etwas alternativen Stadtvierteln, sahen Leute so aus als kämen sie gerade von irgendwelchen wilden Expeditionen und doch war es nur eine Modebotschaft  - hey, ich bin frei, natürlich und cool. Da sah man Baggypants, Outdoorjacken, fette Stiefel, Taschen und Rucksäcke, die man eher im Dschungel als in der Szenekneipe vermutet hätte. Interessanterweise war das eben auch durchaus funktional, denn es ging eben darum durch den Bekleidungsstil eine bestimmte Botschaft zu vermitteln. 

Genau das gleiche machen wir eben auch durch unsere Kleidung. Wenn man zum Angelplatz durch dichtes Gebüsch pirschen muss, wenn man sich vermutlich erheblich beschmutzen wird, wenn man Wind und Wetter ausgesetzt ist, dann sollte man entsprechende Kleidung tragen. Militarykleidung hat ein ähnliches Einsatzspektrum und ist dazu preiswert und robust, also wieso nicht. Wenn ich allerdings am Rhein, an der Elbe, im Stadtgebiet von Köln oder Hamburg unterwegs bin oder auf der Norwegenfähre, dann kann man schon fragen, wo denn jetzt die Funktion geblieben ist, wenn man gekleidet wie John Rambo zwischen Touristen, Joggern, Radfahrern und spazierengehenden Rentner rumturnt. 

Ich war vor Jahren mal an einem See in Braunschweig mit meiner Freundin spazieren. Spaziergänger, Jogger, Mütter mit Kindern, Angler, da kommen wir an drei Carphuntern vorbei. Die Jungs hatten sich wohl auf eine längere Session eingestellt. Das getarnte Bivy, die Liegen, der Grill, das Bier, alles war da. Die Angler waren selbstverständlich gut getarnt, damit sie zwischen all den anderen relativ normal gekleideten Leuten nicht auffallen und ihr Verhältnis zur Natur entsprechend gewürdigt wird. Sie waren ordentlich angetrunken und schon aus weiterer Entfernung gut zu hören. Das Equipment war vom feinsten und die Bierkisten halbleer. 

Wenn mich jemand an der Stelle nach meinen Hobbys gefragt hätte, dann hätte ich ganz sicher nicht "Angeln" genannt, sondern mich still fremdgeschämt.


----------



## PapaBear (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

@Sundvogel die waren nicht zum angeln. Das was Du da gesehen hast war ein Biwak der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



sundown schrieb:


> Der Asi-Angler ist für mich nicht nur ein Klischee, sondern existiert sehr häufig. Eine genauere Definition lass' ich jetzt außen vor, es könnte sich jemand angegriffen fühlen.



Die Definition würde mich jetzt doch mal interessieren... #c

Der etwa?



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> BW Klamotten, Kippe im Maul, Bierflasche in der  Hand und Würstchen auf dem Einweggrill.
> Das ist angeln! :k



Wenn die schon von Uli im Posting vorher genannte Gruppe dann auch schon seit einer Woche ansitzt kann man die ja oft genug auch schon am "Duft" erkennen... 


Was Angler anhaben spiegelt eben auch die unterschiedlichen Charaktere wieder, ich trage beim Angeln gerne Arbeitskleidung (z.B Snickers, Strauss), die ist auch funktionell, unverwüstlich und in verschiedensten Farben je nach Geschmack zu bekommen. Flecktarn am Badesee finde ich recht unpassend, vor allem kenne ich keinen Nicht-Angler der das nicht lächerlich findet - ausser natürlich die Jungs die eh nur in Flecktarn rumlaufen, aber man soll hier ja niemanden in Schubladen stecken...


----------



## supernanny (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

wem die militärklamotten zu martialisch sind für den gibts auch noch die läden für berufskleidung. dort gibts sehr hochwertige und robuste klamotten mit viele taschen für wenig geld. und sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## sundown (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Definition würde mich jetzt doch mal interessieren... #c



Hast richtig gefolgert. Im letzten Beitrag habe ich es übrigens doch noch etwas präzisiert, kannste ja dort lesen.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Recht amüsant hier bei Euch 

Übrigens, kennt ihr Hans Christian Andersen?
im Original*:
Keiserens nye Klæder*


#h#h


----------



## Erumaro (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Also, wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, trage ich meist auch eine Flecktarn-Hose, einfach, weil praktisch, robust und ich muss mir keinen Kopf um Schmutz machen... 

Aber ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich Angeln gehe, mache ich mir nicht wirklich Gedanken darum, wie meine Kleidung auf andere wirkt, denn schließlich bin ich nicht auf dem Laufsteg, sondern gehe meinem Hobby nach. Und da muss die Kleidung nun einmal warm, praktisch und robust sein...
Eine Frage nach dem Aussehen stellt sich dabei für mich nicht wirklich....#c

Aber ich gehe auch nicht in der Innenstadt einer Metropole los, sondern "nur" an die Weser, wo einem vielleicht mal auf dem Fahrradweg auf dem Weg zum Wasser jemand begegnet..


----------



## Rosi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Mode am Wasser ja ....aber das muss in meinem Fall Funktionabel und am allerwichtigsten Grün sein.
> Von den ganzen Woodlandhippies halt ich rein gar nix.....aber so ein dezentes Moosgrün......



Naja, ein wenig Modeverständnis unter den Herstellern wäre nicht schlecht. Ich hasse olivgrün. Und moosgrün ist auch nicht besser. Das Meer ist klar und er Himmel hellblau. Wieso gibt es keine an den Himmel angepassten Wathosen für Mefofischerinnen?
Angelklamotten sind irgendwie frauenfeindlich. Entweder es passt oben oder unten. Am Ende wirkt ein Teil der Frau immer eingequetscht mit langen Ärmeln.|rolleyes Ist aber kein Hindernis, Hauptsache Frau fällt nicht dauernd über die zu großen Schuhe. Obwohl das verdammt publikumwirksam wäre.:q


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

finde die tarnkappenbomber auf privat-uebung auch irgendwie im falschen film...vor allem wenn die dann noch im ausland auf eroberungstour gehen. lach mich immer schrott wenn die jungs neben mir auf zander schiessen, aeh angeln.
aber wers noetig hat. bw zeit war immerhin ne witzige geschichte...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naja, ein wenig Modeverständnis unter den Herstellern wäre nicht schlecht.



Watt ?? Kein Modeverständniss ? Dann nimm dat hier.

http://www.tradoria.de/p/kiba-raniwear-aps-wathose-pvc-gelb-hose-und-blaue-stiefel-240369


----------



## prignitz_angler (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Must Have ist bei mir meine BW Hose entweder lang oder kurz #6

Robust, widerstandsfähig , kann ruhig eingesaut werden, wozu hat man eine  Waschmaschine #6


----------



## Rotauge28 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Janbr schrieb:


> @Lahndoebel
> 
> Und exakt das ist der Eindruck den viele von uns deutschen Anglern haben. Wenn wir diese Aussenirkung erreihen wollten, haben ir es ziemlich gut gechafft.
> 
> ...



Wer bitte hat sich jemals dazu negativ geäßert? Ich gewinne mehr und mehr den Eindruck, dass hier eigene Meinungen verallgemeinert werden. 

Und woher du deine (sei mir nucht böse) überspitzten Vereinsbeispiele her hast, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Ich bin und war in Vereinen der konservativsten Sorte. Vom tiefsten Rheinland bis in die Hochebenen Ostdeutschlands. Niemand musste seinen "Antrag" stellen, kein Arbeitsloser wurde benachteiligt, eher im Gegenteil und weihnachtliche "Pflichtveranstaltungen" ect. höre ich zum ersten mal.

Mit scheint du wurdest irgendwann einmal gekränkt und pauschalisiertst jetzt etwas.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



> Mit scheint du wurdest irgendwann einmal gekränkt und pauschalisiertst jetzt etwas.


Vielleicht hat er nur ganz einfach andere Erfahrungen mit Vereinen gemacht als du??


----------



## donlotis (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Rosi schrieb:


> Das Meer ist klar und er Himmel hellblau. Wieso gibt es keine an den Himmel angepassten Wathosen für Mefofischerinnen?



Eine schön blaue Wathose? Es gibt sie und ich fische sie!

>KlickKlack<

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Tüdde (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



aalorge schrieb:


> Lieber in Latzhose einige Aale gezogen als im Anzug eine Plötze am Haken.



Schöner Spruch :q #6

Dazu fällt mir doch glatt eine ziemlich lustige, aber wahre Begebenheit ein:
Es ist Heringszeit in Rostock. Am alten Fähranleger/Oldendorf fährt eine schwarze Edelkarosse vor und ein Mann im Anzug steigt aus. Ihm folgen sogleich 2 etwas bürgerlicher angezogene Leute mit einer Angel und 2 Eimern. Auf dem Steg wird dem Businessman die Rute gereicht. Die erbeuteten Silberlinge verteilt er nach Links und Rechts, wo sie von flinken Händen sogleich abgehakt und in den Eimer gelegt werden.
Nach einiger Zeit legt der Mann im Anzug die Rute nieder, geht zu seinem Wagen und lässt den Motor an. Die beiden Helferlinge folgen ihm schnell und verstauen die Rute und die Hering im Auto.
Schnell braust der Wagen wieder davon...
:vik:


----------



## Röhrich (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Es gibt hier in Hamburg einen Laden, der sowohl Anglerbedarf als auch Jägerartikel anbietet. Vor einigen Jahren war ich dort, als eine Gruppe älterer Männer (70+) den Laden "stürmte". Ich muss zugeben, ich war überzeugt, es seien Jäger. Erst im nachhinein stellte sich raus, es waren Angler. Meiner Meinung nach ist eine BW-Hose nicht übertrieben, jedoch was man manchmal an "Kampfmonutern" am Wasser erlebt - Junge Junge... Schlimm fand ich es nicht - eher witzig!
Für mich ist Angelkleidung vor allem: bequem, nicht schreiend bunt und auch bei höheren Temperaturen waschbar (wen ein Aal schon mal "umarmt" hat, der weiss, was ich meine).

Ich muss nicht jedem Modetrend nachlaufen, weil ich mich über meine Kleidung nicht identifizieren brauche. Ich brauche kein 2-Meter Logo eines "Markenherstellers", um mich als "echter Angler" zu fühlen. 
Meine Aussenwirkung entsteht/erzeuge ich, indem ich nicht jeden Fussgänger mit finsteren Blicken in den Boden stampfe, nur weil er eine Frage gestellt hat, keine Wasservögel auf Teufel komm raus verscheuche (oder gar mit Steinen bewerfe- selbst das gibt es!!!), weil sie an meiner Pose interessiert sind, meine Gerätschaften nicht auf einer Länge von 10 laufenden Metern ausbreite, um meinen Angelplatz zu "markieren", meinen Müll in eine Tüte packe und diese mitnehme...
Wie oft habe ich erlebt, dass ein (Jung)angler auf seiner Platzsuche an zahlreiche "Huntern", mit ihrer Tarnfleck-abgeschirmten Einsamkeit vorbeiging, um sich letztendlich in meiner Nähe niederzulassen - vielleicht weil ich nicht so "eingeschworen-profimässig-miesgelaunt" wirke! Auf diese Weise habe ich schon echt gute Angel-Kumpels kennengelernt! 
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit muss ich nicht leisten, aber muss man, sobald man am Wasser sitzt in seiner "Funktion" als Angler, ein Menschenfeind werden?
Definitiv nicht!
Ich habe auch sehr viele positive Beispiele erlebt, es haben sich daraus echt gute Freundschaften, Bekannschaften ergeben. 
Es hat nichts mit Modetrends und Markenbewusstsein oder einer Gruppenzugehörigkeit zu tun! 
Einfach Mensch bleiben!


----------



## Janbr (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

@ Rotauge

Entschuldigung fuer die Verzoegerung.

Nein, ich wurde bis jetzt noch nicht gekraenkt oder sonstiges. Ich werde jetzt hier sicherlich keine Namen nennen, aber bei mindestens zwei Vereinen im Muenchener Umland war (Ende der 80er) die Weihnachtsfeier Pflicht, ebenso das Sommerfest.

Ich verallgemeinere auch meine Ansicht nicht, es ist lediglich meine Erfahrung. Ich bin sehr viel geschaeftlich unterwegs und habe Kollegen aus allen Herren Laendern. Von einem Kollegen wurde ich in Schottland, von einem anderen in Italien zum Fliegenfischen eingeladen. Leider mussten sie auf die Gegeneinladung verzichten, weil es zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht moeglich war in Bayern einen auslaendischen Gast (der eine hat ca. 30 Jahre Erfahrung, der andere ist Vorsitzender eines Norditalienischen Fischereiverbandes) trotz offensichtlicher Fachkentnis mit zum Angeln zu nehmen.

Ich hab hier Kollegen aus USA, Kanada, England, Frankreich und Italien, die beim besten Willen unser C&R Verbot nicht verstehen koennen.

Meine lokalen Kollegen hier koennen nicht verstehen, warum wir so scharfe Entnahmeregelungen haben. Hier gibt es auch ein paar, aber die sind auf wenige Gewaesser und Arten Beschraenkt. Sie verstehen hier nicht warum jemand mehr als 1 - 2 Fische mitnehmen sollte, mehr kann man doch eh nicht frisch essen.

Wenn ich hier im Board lese was es in Vereinen und Gewaessern fuer absolut wahnsinnige Regelungen gibt, dann lang ich mir einfach an den Kopf. 

Ich bin, ausser in Deutschland, noch nie so vielen Anglern ueber den Weg gelaufen, die sich Team was auch immer Angler nennen und alle mit dem selben T-Shirt und dem selben Aufnaeher auf der Jacke rumrennen. Das verallgemeinere ich nicht, das ist meine Erfahrung.

Auch hier tragen Angeler zum Teil alte Armeekleidung, auch in England hab ich das schon sehr vereinzelt gesehen, aber es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied, weder hier noch in England sind Hoheitszeichen an der Uniform. Und dann geb ich dir recht, dann ist es nicht mehr als Tarnkleidung. Mit Hoheitsabzeichen ist und bleibt es eine Uniform und ich kann es verstehen, das es nicht den besten Eidruck macht in Laendern, in denen es historische schonmal ein Grossaufgebot an deutschen Uniformen gab.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## schadstoff (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Pinn schrieb:


> aber Camouflage ist mittlerweile ein Modetrend geworden und damit gesellschaftsfähig.
> 
> Gruß, Werner #h




Da haste aber was verpasst ..... Das war mal Modetrend, mittlerweile bietet das fast nur noch der Fernosthandel im Einzelhändlerwesen an und gerade bei uns in Leipzig kann man sehr gut beobachten das solche Kleidung fast ausschliesslich nur noch von der .....sagen wir mal unteren Schicht getragen wird.
Bitte nichts falsch verstehen ich bin auch kleinstverdiener, aber dennoch der meinung das man sich auch mit wenig Geld Stilvoller Kleiden kann als "Camouflage"
Denn wir sind nicht beim Militär sondern Angeln am Wasser ^^
Toleranz ja - verstehen nein


----------



## Pinn (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Da haste aber was verpasst ..... Das war mal Modetrend, mittlerweile bietet das fast nur noch der Fernosthandel im Einzelhändlerwesen an und gerade bei uns in Leipzig kann man sehr gut beobachten das solche Kleidung fast ausschliesslich nur noch von der .....sagen wir mal unteren Schicht getragen wird.
> Bitte nichts falsch verstehen ich bin auch kleinstverdiener, aber dennoch der meinung das man sich auch mit wenig Geld Stilvoller Kleiden kann als "Camouflage"
> Denn wir sind nicht beim Militär sondern Angeln am Wasser ^^
> Toleranz ja - verstehen nein



Hallo Schadstoff, ich hoffe wir reden aneinder vorbei und meinen in etwa das Gleiche. #h

Am Wasser ist  Flecktarn- oder Camouflagebekleidung nach wie vor beliebt und insofern Modetrend, insbesondere bei Karpfenanglern, Stippern und anderen Ansitzanglern. Das sind Angelmethoden, bei denen die Kleidung nicht immer sauber bleibt. Von daher ist Flecktarn vielleicht gar nicht so falsch. Und wenn die Kleidung bequem, wasserabweisend, winddicht und daneben noch besonders robust gegen mechanische Beschädigungen durch Gestrüpp, Geröll usw. ist, spielt es m.E. keine Rolle, ob sie in Fernost gefertigt ist. Die teuren Goretex- und anderen HiTec-Textilien kommen meistens  auch aus Fernost, sind aber lange nicht so robust. 

Matschige Ufer, Schlamm und Fischschleim sollte die Angelkleidung bei Angelmethoden wie oben genannt schon abkönnen.

Was Du genau mit "untere Schicht" umschreibst, würde mich mal interessieren. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Riesenunterschiede zwischen Ruhrpottanglern und Deiner Leipziger Angelszene gibt. Hier bei uns tragen oft auch Angler mit höherer Schulbildung Flecktarn, wenn es bei der Angelmethode Sinn macht.  Rückschlüsse von der Anglerkleidung auf die Gesinnung oder Herkunft wären lächerlich.

Zweckmäßig sind auch grüne Latzhosen, wie man sie im landwirtschaftlichen Fachhandel  und im Handel für Berufsbekleidung bekommt. Sowas wird von Anglern auch gerne getragen, weil es robust und zweckmäßig ist. Auf die Idee, diese Angler als Gärtner oder Bauern zu bezeichnen, kommt niemand. Ist das nicht komisch?

Ich denke, manchmal sind wir hypersensibel, wo es nicht erforderlich ist. Eine Angelflecktarnhose ist nur 'ne Bekleidung, genau wie eine grüne Latzhose. Und selbst ausgediente BW-Kleidung finde ich akzeptabel, vorausgesetzt Rangabzeichen und Nationalitätssymbole wurden entfernt.

Im übrigen denke ich, Probleme gibt es überall, also auch am Wasser. Aber diese bekannten Probleme können nicht an der Bekleidung festgemacht werden. Die haben andere Ursachen. Mit Bekleidungsvorschriften ändern wir daran nix! 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## wusel345 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Nachdem ich hier alles noch einmal gelesen habe bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, mich am Wasser nun auch anders zu kleiden. Dazu habe ich über Nacht Kataloge gewälzt und mich für einen stilvollen grauen Zweireiher nebst passender Hose entschieden, nätürlich mit Nadelstreifen. Zu einem weißen Oberhemd trage ich eine dezente Krawatte. Dazu passend Socken und Schuhe von einem ital. Modedesigner. Man will ja schließlich als Angler auch etwas hermachen und nicht als Proll (sorry für den Ausdruck) oder sonstwas angesehen werden. 
Nun brauche ich nur noch jemanden, einen Menschen, dem sein Aussehen am Wasser egal ist und der für mich angelt. Denn ich werde einen Teufel tun und mich auch nur ansatzweise beschmutzen, sei es mit einem Köder, Fisch oder Uferschlamm. Ich sitze nur daneben und repräsentiere unsere Zunft.

Doch irgendwie werde ich die Zeiten vermissen, in denen ich Ich sein durfte und auch durch meine Kleidung und mein Äusseres meine Lebenseinstellung kund tat. Wie werde ich Jagdberechtigte beneiden, die schon von Weitem an ihrer Kleidung zu erkennen sind. Die bei der Jagd im Wald Flecktarn (selber schon gesehen) tragen, um dem Wild nicht zu sehr aufzufallen. 

Wie war das doch gleich noch: beim Angeln in Ufernähe sollte der Angler möglichst nicht vom Fisch zu sehen sein und sich, wenn möglich, tarnen? So wurde und wird es noch immer in Fachzeitschriften und Fachbüchern publiziert. Danach habe ich mich gerichtet, meine Angelkleidung so gut es ging dem Uferbewuchs angepasst und auch gefangen. Ist das nun mit einem Mal alles falsch? Wichtig ist nicht mehr das Fangen eines Fisches, sondern das "Wie wirke ich auf meine Umwelt"? Dann kann ich auch zu Hause bleiben. Wenn ich ab und an Kollegen sehe, die im weißen Poloshirt, edler Jeans und hellen Sportschuhen am Wasser stehen und angeln bin ich nahe dran zu fragen, ob ich ihre Fischereierlaubnis sehen dürfte. Aber irgendwie finde ich es auch Lustig. Dann stelle ich mir einen Jäger in bedrucktem Shirt, kurzer Hose und Sandalen mit geschultertem Gewehr vor, der durch seinen Wald streift. Ich wette, er kommt nicht weit, bis die Polizei auftaucht und ihn kontrolliert.

So, vielleicht haben einige von euch gemerkt, dass das, was ich geschrieben habe sehr überspitzt, teilweise leicht ironisch, ausgedrückt ist. Mit Absicht. Nicht die Kleidung macht den Menschen, auch wenn es meine Oma immer behauptete. Für bestimmte Bereiche stimmt es, dass "edle" Kleidung Vorschrift ist. Aber für mich ist vorrangig der Mensch in der Kleidung wichtig und wenn dieser Mensch in seinem Fachwissen, seinem Wesen, seiner Gesinnung und menschlich ok ist, dann kann er anziehen was er möchte, um von mir akzeptiert zu werden.

Gruß, Rüdiger 

Ach, übrigens: ich trage am Wasser weiterhin Flecktarn oder Gärtner-Latzhose, je nach Wetter :q


----------



## Rotauge28 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Rotauge
> 
> Entschuldigung fuer die Verzoegerung.
> 
> ...




Das kann ich auch alles sehr gut nachvollziehen. Aber ich denke die 80er Jahre sind lange vorbei und viele Vereine müssen sich öffnen oder wollen es auch.

Das Thema C&R ist natürlich diskussionbedürftig, gehört hier aber nicht hin.

Und das auf einer Tarnkleidung keine Hoheitszeichen gehören, hat etwas mit gesunden Menschverstand zu tun. Da hast du vollkommen recht.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber solange du dich auf den liberalen "Inseln" Amerikas und Englands bewegst mag es so sein, dass Uniformen für genannte befremdlich wirken. Aber damit lässt du einen riesen Teil an Nationlisten und Uniformvernarrten außen vor, gerade wenn ich an den "bible belt" denke !

Desweiteren muss ich dir sagen, dass es eine Menge Leute gibt, und da denke ich an die ländlichen Gegenden, für die solch eine Miltärkleidung die günstigste Variante ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Rotauge28 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Die Außenwirkung des Anglers*

Fast hätte ich vergessen noch etwas zum Thema Entnahme zu sagen. Wenn ich davon ausgehen könnte, dass alle Angler und Menschen im allgemeinen sich ihres vernunftbegabten Verstandes bedienen würden, dann wären solche Entnahmeregelungen nätürlich völlig überflüssig.

Aber du weißt so gut wie ich, dass es ohne solche Einschränkungen nicht funktionieren würde.


----------

